# Lipoma Treatment Without Surgery



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Greetings Everyone,

Does anyone know of any clinic or hospital where lipoma has been cured without surgery, i searched all over youtube but couldnt find any authentic remedy, even though i tried 2 but no result and surgery seems to be the last resort but i don't want to go for that because it leaves scars and now i have alot of all over my body that i can't get them removed surgically. Suggestions please.

Thanks


----------

